# Pontiac Torker Manifold Question



## Nycar4sale (May 11, 2020)

Hi, anyone know what the 2 holes and stud is used for on a Torker single plane manifold. I picked one up and have no idea what they are for.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I think its called plenum porting
for crank case ventilation .... of some sort race stuff ...


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah if it goes to the crankcase you could put a PCV in one hole, and plug the other. Maybe the races use a vacumn pump in there,...one of the guys will know....


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

On the Holley street dominator it does not look like it goes through to anywhere....just for mounting something


----------



## Nycar4sale (May 11, 2020)

Thanks for the input. They actually are openings that flow directly into the plenum. I think I’ll just block them off. It’s on a 400 motor I just purchased and have no clue what these are for. Neither did the guy I bought it from lol


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Are they open to the intake plenum or to the front water crossover? Either way, they'll need to be blocked off if you're not using them. Something about that size and shape is stirring a memory, but darn if I can remember what it is. If they don't "go anywhere" - i.e. don't connect directly to the intake runners or the water crossover, then they're probably intended to mount some sort of temperature sensor.
BTW, what you have there is an "original Torker" - sometimes called the Torker 1. You can tell because it's intended for a spread bore carb and not a square bore. If you're not building a 'race engine' that's intended to run at higher than normal RPM, that manifold won't make as much torque as the original factory cast iron manifold will, especially at "normal street RPM". It's a single plane manifold and will give up some low end power torque compared to factory. On my original engine build (461 stroker, solid roller, RA IV heads, factory intake, 455 SD Qjet) I did back to back dyno runs to compare a Torker 1 to my factory iron intake. At 3300 RPM and below, the Torker was -down- by at least 30-40 lb ft from the factory intake. At 6000, it was still down by 10 lb ft but the difference was shrinking. The T1 probably would have caught up and passed it by 7000, but I didn't build that engine to run "up there".

Bear


----------

